# Time To Whine, Cry and Complain



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, it happened, First time in 48 years No Archery Tag. My 46 yr old son who has hunted with me since 16 yrs old. No Archery Tag. My 40 yr. old son No Archery Tag. My 22 Yr old Grandson No Archery Tag,These R General Archery Tags..I think the MICRO MOVE of State Wide Archery Tags just FLAT Out SUCKS!S This Choice that was made to split the Archery Hunt up. Was one dumb move! Some folks will say" You had 48 yrs, consider yourself lucky!
One thing I wanted to have was a choice as to when I quit hunting.NOPE State made it for me.. someone show me the Biological Impact made on the herds by Archers. The DWR sure as hell had no answer. am 67 yrs old, have hunted the same area my entire life.. Enjoyed the heck out of it. Haven't harvested a buck in 5 years.But thats only a very small part of the hunt.Don't cry. whine or complain for me. Look at all the cash I have saved..I guess I deserve it.... a very unusual Aug, and Sept.. ****!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Just do like I did and go elsewhere to hunt. Utah can suck a fart as far as I'm concerned. Other states have liberal deer tags and zero pressure. It's never too late to learn a new trick. No mater how old of a dog you are.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am sorry to hear that oldfudd. They actually had a slight increase in archery tags this year going with the new 60/20/20 split, but with the new units I think it pushed more people to archery. I personally wish they would give out more archery tags, but I guess that isn't "fair" from what I hear. :roll:


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Archery hunting is becoming more popular... what area did you apply for?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your luck. I was in your shoes a few days ago and was mad thinking I didnt get a tag. Luck would have it my kid and i drew a tag. Now that I drew the tag im actually thinking about turning them in. Weird??

You have to think positive about it. Here are a few options take all your family on a pig hunt in texas for a week. go to another state and rifle hunt better bucks. go to colorado on an elk hunt and hunt loads of bulls with your bow without any competition. Go to wyoming and hunt antelope bucks and does ect. Dont let the poor hunting in utah get you down. 

The grass is defiantly greener elsewhere. I used to think it was too expensive hunting another state until I started looking at how much money I spend on scouting in utah. I honestly believe now its cheaper and easier to hunt out of state and im now home on the weekends. lol


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

We haven't hunted in Utah as long as you have but for none of to draw an archery tag is uncalled for. Why can't the archery remain statewide and leave the 30 plus units for ML and Rifle. Im going to start looking at Colorado or New Mexico for archery deer and elk.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Hunt elk! Unlimited archery tags available and MUCH funner to hunt.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

bwhntr said:


> Hunt elk! Unlimited archery tags available and MUCH funner to hunt.


I dont know about "funner" BUT it is equally as fun! :lol:


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

I have hunted Elk before. lots a fun fer sure. I just figured not drawing a Deer tag is Crap!
How can the Deer tags be limited and the elk tags R unlimited. Last time I checked theirs heck of alot more Deer! than Elk. Ya think the impact on the Deer population from the archers is so great they need to be limited to a pick your unit to hunt? I just checked with the DWR and when they explained the% of tags split up between Gun hunters, Muzzy Hunters. Dedicated hunters.and the Archers, I was SHOCKED!! Told me they were receiving a TON of complaint calls.. Told the gal cheer up, bound to get worse> Going from a 3 or 5 day rifle hunt in some units to a 9 day hunt. What R they trying to achieve? increase the Deer population? Come on Man.. After all who the HE-- is in charge? The Fox in the Hen House!
As for me. no tag after 48 yrs of Archery hunting SUCKS ! Now my grand sons.and the State of Utah wants to encourage young hunters to get involved.. Few more dumb moves like this Archery Fluke. and they can kiss the young hunters Goodbye! The writing is on the wall.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Sorry to hear about your luck. I was in your shoes a few days ago and was mad thinking I didnt get a tag. Luck would have it my kid and i drew a tag. Now that I drew the tag im actually thinking about turning them in. Weird??
> 
> You have to think positive about it. Here are a few options take all your family on a pig hunt in texas for a week. go to another state and rifle hunt better bucks. go to colorado on an elk hunt and hunt loads of bulls with your bow without any competition. Go to wyoming and hunt antelope bucks and does ect. Dont let the poor hunting in utah get you down.
> 
> The grass is defiantly greener elsewhere. I used to think it was too expensive hunting another state until I started looking at how much money I spend on scouting in utah. I honestly believe now its cheaper and easier to hunt out of state and im now home on the weekends. lol


It aint luck. It's by design and is part of the dirty details that most haven't wanted to acknowledge.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

If you look at the remaining tags after the draw oldfudd, there are still some archery tags you can pick up, it just won't be your first choice. But you can still hunt this year (if you don't procrastinate after they go on sale) and take a preference point going into next years draw and more than likely get your first choice of area. Not all is lost, but I do agree, it does suck.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Flyfishn247 said:


> If you look at the remaining tags after the draw oldfudd, there are still some archery tags you can pick up, it just won't be your first choice. But you can still hunt this year (if you don't procrastinate after they go on sale) and take a preference point going into next years draw and more than likely get your first choice of area. Not all is lost, but I do agree, it does suck.


+1


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll post a link here too... LOTS of permits available!!

Oldfudd,,,,,Get yourself a Nebo archery deer tag .. Hunt south nebo, That would work!

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/hunting/hu ... ggame.html


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

oldfudd said:


> I have hunted Elk before. lots a fun fer sure. I just figured not drawing a Deer tag is Crap!
> How can the Deer tags be limited and the elk tags R unlimited. Last time I checked theirs heck of alot more Deer! than Elk. Ya think the impact on the Deer population from the archers is so great they need to be limited to a pick your unit to hunt? I just checked with the DWR and when they explained the% of tags split up between Gun hunters, Muzzy Hunters. Dedicated hunters.and the Archers, I was SHOCKED!! Told me they were receiving a TON of complaint calls.. Told the gal cheer up, bound to get worse> Going from a 3 or 5 day rifle hunt in some units to a 9 day hunt. What R they trying to achieve? increase the Deer population? Come on Man.. After all who the HE-- is in charge? The Fox in the Hen House!
> As for me. no tag after 48 yrs of Archery hunting SUCKS ! Now my grand sons.and the State of Utah wants to encourage young hunters to get involved.. Few more dumb moves like this Archery Fluke. and they can kiss the young hunters Goodbye! The writing is on the wall.


I have seen a lot more elk than deer in the past few years.


----------

